# Show us your city/town disasters



## The Dweller (Oct 2, 2008)

The Bijlmerramp.

Incidentally, this is the same neighbourhood I posted about in the 'worst district' thread. 

October 4th of 1992 an El Al 747 cargo plane crashed into an appartment building in this area, killing at least 42 people.



















As happens all too often, the neighbourhood was struck by huge looting right after the disaster, ending in the police ordering a shoot to kill policy later in the night after a policeman was attacked by a mob of looters.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Caio Cezar said:


> Is he Pablo Escobar?


yes he was!


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

The flood of 1916 was the worst disaster my city ever experienced. I lived through the floods of 2004, which were the next worst disaster in my area's history. 










Source










Source










Source










Source










Source


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

Bilbao, 

*Flood of 1983*

Photos of basque forum of SSC:



Rebax said:


>





P05 said:


>




























[/QUOTE]



Rebax said:


>





Teddy Boy said:


>





Lezuck said:


>





P05 said:


>





Despe-R6 said:


>





P05 said:


>


*Local thread with comments: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514833


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

The *"Tragedy of Vargas"* - Venezuela, December, 1999. Tens of thousands died due to severe rain floods. Most of the damage was caused by large amounts of rocks tumbling down the mountains.





















































































































































.


----------



## barsa22 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a very recent one, not the strongest one. I don't have too many pictures, but i will try to find more, from the town completely destroyed

The town was called Chaitén , with around 5000 people. There was this volcano eruption and it was evacuated in just one day. The town (and also some more n Argentina) were covered with ashes. After that some flooding completely devastated it. 

The tail of the smoke: Thousands of kilometers.
Height of the smoke: ~15 km.














































Before:













































A few videos:











AFTER: It is very long, just play it parts of it:


----------



## eBol (May 8, 2008)

CityPolice said:


> You should all know what happen in NYC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhBGNbRVZVg


The last pic like showing an armaggedon of New York City....mg:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*1926 Miami Hurricane *- *Category 4* Huricane that in todays adjusted dollar cost $157 billion making it the costliest hurricane of all time in adjusted wealth and probaly the most destructive hurricane to ever strike the Unitd States. It Caused over 300 deaths and put Miami in a great depression a couple of years before it hit the rest of the country and after years of rapid gowth.

Miami Beach


















Downtown Miami



























_______________________________________________________________________

*Hurricane Andrew* - Striking just south of Miami in Southern Dade County and hitting hardest the suburbs of Homestead, Florida City and Cutler Bay. When striking Miami it became the costliest natural disaster in American history right up till Hurrican Katrina hit the Gulf Coast in 2005. Now the second costliest natural disaster of all time costing $26.5 Billion in damages and with adjuste dollars today cost $40 Billion, 250,000 people were left homeless 
and stands as the 4th most intense hurricane of all time. Death toll is 65.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 24, 2005)

Enschede, a small town (150 000) in the Netherlands, near the German border...

- 1st townburn: 1517, completely burned down.

- 2nd townburn: 1750, partially burned down.

- 3rd townburn: 1862, completely burned down destroying 663 houses, 25 stables, 44 package houses and 8 textile factories.

















WWII: Enschede was bombed 4(!) times, accidentally by the allies, because they thought they were alreay in Germany. In total over 240 people were killed.









13 Mei 2000: The fireworks disaster (vuurwerkramp). A whole neighbourhood burned down due to 2 fireworks explosions. 23 people died, and 1000 people were injured.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*SEBASTOPOL-CITY DISASTERS*

*TORNADO (09/2005)*





























*STORM (11/11/2007)*























http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7972/20080357950gy9.
jpg

...after storm...










*FLOOD (07/2003)*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

RR1991 said:


> 13 Mei 2000: The fireworks disaster (vuurwerkramp). A whole neighbourhood burned down due to 2 fireworks explosions. 23 people died, and 1000 people were injured.


I remember that happening on the news, the devastation was huge:

amazing footage:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

*Halifax Explosion - December 6, 1917*

From Wikipedia- 

Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada, was devastated by the huge detonation of the SS Mont-Blanc, a French cargo ship, fully loaded with wartime explosives, which accidentally collided with a Norwegian ship, the SS Imo in "The Narrows" section of the Halifax Harbour. About 2,000 people were killed by debris, fires, or collapsed buildings and it is estimated that over 9,000 people were injured. This is still the world's largest accidental non-nuclear explosion. 













































All pics from Wikipedia


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

NONE AS OF YET. BUT FOREST FIRES AND TORNADOES LINGER NEARBY.

but so far, global warming has been an issue in our city, because we are an Arctic city.


----------

